# Road of remembrance bunker, Folkestone - Aug 2009



## Maniac (Aug 28, 2009)

This bunker along Road Of Remembrance in Folkestone is believed to have been a WW2 naval communication facility. It originally had two entrances several rooms and toilets, with a ventilation room above the complex. 

You can still see the remains of several WW2 posters on the walls of this place. 

There may be plans to renovate this bunker and open it to the public as part of the plans for marking the centenary of the outbreak of hostilities in WW1 which takes place in 2014. 

More information here
http://www.grand-uk.com/Step Short.html

There's also a rather nice map of the place here. 
http://www.grand-uk.com/Step Short Files/Step Short Bunker map.pdf

Looking back towards the main entrance






Looking back towards the second entrance





Few nice features left.





Remains of posters






























It's definitely one of the best condition WWII bunkers I've been in. 

Thanks for looking! 

Maniac.


----------



## Urban Mole (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow Id have to agree there, they are in excellent condition, nice fine chappie


----------



## MaBs (Aug 29, 2009)

It certainly is in remarkable condition.

The original doors and ducting still in place like that fully intact is a rarity!

Good pictures!


----------



## james.s (Aug 29, 2009)

Very nice! More sophisticated that Dodge Hill, which is basically a series of caves with beds in


----------



## Badoosh (Aug 31, 2009)

That looks a great place, well done on the find & pics. The doors are fantastic. Hope they do preserve it for future use!


----------



## bricoleur (Aug 31, 2009)

Excellent pics of a most amazing place!

I don't live to far from it either. 



Thank you.


----------

